# Iowa Stop order for Fluoroscopy by CRNA's



## missyah20 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hello All,
  Does anyone know anything or has anyone heard anything about this lawsuit in Iowa to stop CRNA's from supervising fluoroscopy?  I had heard there was a stop order issued until the case was resolved, but have been unable to find any info on this.  

Thanks!


----------

